# North-Sider Debate: Christians and the Poor



## RamistThomist (Feb 16, 2005)

Has anybody listened to this Debate

I just picked up David Chilton's book, _Productive Christians in an age of Guilt Manipulation_ and was interested.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 16, 2005)

fyi...Ron Sider has the 3rd Edition of his book due out soon. With Chilton having passed on, I emailed Gary North to see if a response would be coming from his pen. No answer yet....


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> fyi...Ron Sider has the 3rd Edition of his book due out soon. With Chilton having passed on, I emailed Gary North to see if a response would be coming from his pen. No answer yet....



I think that in the last edition of Chilton's book, he (and/or North) said that, that edition was the final regardless.

Also over the years Sider has softened, so I doubt that it would be necessary to say much.

CT


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 16, 2005)

Also here is the debate for a cheaper price: 

http://www.wordmp3.com/search.asp?item=5800

CT


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 21, 2005)

I just browsed through the new edition of Sider's book. Not a single mention of Chilton or North.


----------



## heartoflesh (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> I just picked up David Chilton's book, _Productive Christians in an age of Guilt Manipulation_ and was interested.



Just out of curiosity I looked on Amazon for this. I guess they didn't like it.

I'm not sure what to think. I really know nothing about the Biblical basis for theonomy.

[Edited on 7-21-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



The book really wasn't arguing for theonomy. It was attacking Ron Sider's forcing of socialism on america.


----------



## openairboy (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Has anybody listened to this Debate
> 
> I just picked up David Chilton's book, _Productive Christians in an age of Guilt Manipulation_ and was interested.



I haven't listened to the debate, but the book is good. Yes, in typical Tyler fashion, it is way too polemical, but that is part of the charm as well. I believe he takes Sider behind the woodshed. Also, check out his resources, esp. PT Bauer's, if you are interested in economics, esp. in light of this like G8 and Live 8. We have so much wealth in the west that we forget how we arrived. It wasn't through transfer payments.

openairboy


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by openairboy_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



I hope you dont consider the US in that "wealth" category. We are in debt up to our eyeballs. We have pseudo wealth.

CT


----------



## openairboy (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> I hope you dont consider the US in that "wealth" category. We are in debt up to our eyeballs. We have pseudo wealth.
> 
> CT



Yea, I consider the US a part of that. The squandering of that wealth is another issue.

openairboy


----------

